# traveling at 21 weeks pregnant with twins



## Bepaisley

I'll be taking a five hour flight tomorrow and coming back wednesday, doctor gave me the okay but i am nervous. anyone else fly at this stage in twin pregnancy and find it ok? I have been feeling pretty good, just super nervous of anything going wrong!
everything is paid for but i dont mind just losing out on the money if it seems unsafe. i dont know if i'm just being overly paranoid though


----------



## Anidae

Hi, I'm 21 wks too and flew to Florida & back last week 9 hours. . . With my 1 year old!!! It was really fine! Make sure you stay hydrated and wear DVT stockings! Have fun! Xx


----------



## Bepaisley

Thanks for your response I feel much better!


----------



## ttc1soon

I flew 7 hours at 19 weeks and then back home at just over 20 weeks. I was completely fine. I got up and at least stood up (or tried to walk around) every hour and a half. I know I should have every hour but with the fasten seat belt sign you can't help it sometimes. I wasn't really even uncomfortable, by the end my back was a little sore but that was it. Just make sure you drink, sometimes you can forget while on the plane and staying hydrated is important. My OB said I could fly until 28 weeks just fine.


----------



## Bepaisley

Thanks, mine also told me it was ok, just a but nervous...will report back on how it goes :)


----------



## Juliet11

congrats on the twins! i'm 25 weeks with twins! i haven't flown since i was 16 weeks or so.... but if I did, i would be sure to drink lots of water, wear those socks another poster said, and I would be sure to walk around every hour or so. hope you have a great trip.


----------



## Victory78

I'm flying to the Asia (13 hours) when I'll be 21/22 weeks for 10 days holiday. I've been feeling absolutely fine but am also nervous about flying, although midwife sees no issues at all. But I'll drink lots of water, wear flight socks, and move around lots. I've got hospital contact details just in case, and will be sensible with my eating.


----------



## wondertwins

I flew 6 hours at 20 weeks. I was a bit uncomfortable, but everyone was extra nice to me seeing my belly poking out. :)


----------



## nyba

I just did a 10+ hour flight from Argentina to the US at 24 and 25 weeks - no problems. Only issue is that I couldn't sleep b/c I just couldn't get very comfortable. I did walk around a bunch since I had to use the bathroom every hour or so, like normal:winkwink:

My only recommendation - if you're showing - get a note from your OB clearing you to fly. Sometimes the airlines want to know your doctor is okay with you traveling.


----------



## Bepaisley

Just got back, everything went ok but i really was uncomfortable for even just a 5-6 hour flight. I was really wishing i had just stayed home lol...also i had come down with a cold so that added to it. I was so happy to be home yesterday, but if u need to travel it really wasnt a problem, just much harder than i thought...luckily we were able to have the two of us in a 3 seat aisle so that helped, dunno what i would have done if we didnt have that cuz it really helped being able to put my feet up etc

good luck and safe travels!


----------



## Anidae

Gld it went well! Mine was a 9 hour night flight with my 1 year old sleeping on my tummy/chest, needless to say I didn't sleep a wink!!! X


----------

